# Sticky  [GSM] Everything you need to know about the GSM Galaxy Nexus



## NatemZ

*[**GSM Galaxy Nexus Wiki Page] *_< Click to view_

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In an effort to reduce clutter, the sticky threads have now been combined into one. Here are links to all important information pertaining to the CDMA Galaxy Nexus. If you feel there is a thread that is left out of the list, please report this post and give us the link to the suggested thread or post.[/background]

*[**GSM] [How-To] Step by Step OEM Unlock and Root*

*[**GSM] Ultimate Galaxy Nexus Guide (Unlock/Root/Flash Roms/FAQ)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]GSM[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]] [RADIO] [/background]Galaxy Nexus I9250 Baseband dumps collection & discussion*


----------

